# Found some motors, opinions please.



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

First question is what are you planning on putting it into? What is your budget? You want a motor that will be easy to work with like a 9" with a standard shaft. Ask if he can put a standard shaft on one? I would not bother with splined or female shafts but it is not impossible to use either. Just more difficult. Be sure your motor is clean and running. Otherwise you will be spending more later. Might want to go have a look elsewhere. He maybe trying to dump off some stock that is not usable any longer for him. Commutator size and quantity of com bars and brushes are important. I would be good to have a movable brush ring for advancement so you can run high voltages. I like the first one but have no clue on the com bars or brushes. Many use dual brushes with four brush holders. That is a total of 8 brushes in four holders. My motor also has a com of 3 inches long. Many have shorter ones. 3 inch long com is good. 


Visit Jim husted's site and check it all. Might even ask him before you spend your hard earned money on something you can't resell or use. 

Pete


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers Gottdi, I have next to no budget as I am making it up as I go along and it will be going into my MR2 conversion.

All the motors I am seeing have splines for something and in a few of the threads people are having splines turned off to fit taper lock couplings. I just figured that if there was a male spline and a drive flange then that would save removing the splines and keying a taper lock on.

To be fair on the guy, he would like to get rid of the first one as it is fully overhauled and unpaid for so if someone had a use it would get it off his hands. The others are what I first asked him to look for for me ie used fork truck motor on the cheap with approximate dimensions.

If I gave him the spec for a WarP9 he would build one up for me but it would cost more then I could afford and probably more then importing one from NetGain.

I will get back to him and adjust what I am looking for to see if he has any with longer com bars.

I'll also have another read of the fork lift motor thread first and a visit of Jim's site.
Thanks.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

One thing you want to avoid is getting too large a motor for the vehicle. There is not point in having a 250+ lb motor, and anything above an 11 inch or so may not fit. I assume the MR2 uses a trans axle? If so check and see how large a diameter you can fit without interfering with an axle shaft.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> One thing you want to avoid is getting too large a motor for the vehicle. There is not point in having a 250+ lb motor, and anything above an 11 inch or so may not fit. I assume the MR2 uses a trans axle? If so check and see how large a diameter you can fit without interfering with an axle shaft.


Yep, I will need to check that as soon as the rain stops for long enough for me to get the engine out.

Only one of those motors had a weight on the plate, 63kg 139lbs, I think it was the heaviest one if not the next would only have been a few pounds more.

I can go back and see what else they have and if nothing else it will give me feel for what I am looking at and for.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been back to the motor place and had another look at the motors.
The last one in the photos, the Hamech Ransomes, has 3" com bars with 8 pairs of brushes, the brushes seem to be 3/4" wide each, it also has a lot of com bars. Does this make it look a little more promising?

I did a bit of research and it is old. The company made electric trucks back in the 1940s which probably explains the side flanges on the case and the drive flange.

It is 11" diameter and I can, just, fit an 11" motor with about 1/8" clearance between the motor and a thin flange around the edge of the CV joint.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The comm and brush setup sounds pretty good.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

So it may be worth dragging out and seeing if it is ok or worth servicing?

Shame it isn't flange mounted though I'm sure that won't stop me adapting it if it is worth having.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it's worth looking at.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, so with it being 6.5hp, 4.85kW, at 67v would it be able to cope with my need for 15-25kW.
In its original use it would only see 72amps.

If I was to have a 160v pack then to get 15kW I would need to have 94amps and for 25kW I would need 156amps.

How would I tell if the motor was up to handling that?


----------

